

Yii: Creating Your First Yii Application - Password In Clear Text - Floopsy

I have just completed the quickstart "Creating Your First Yii Application" tutorial at the following url: http://www.yiiframework.com/doc/guide/1.1/en/quickstart.first-app<p>Excuse me if this is a noob or stupid question, but why on earth would you ever show your user's passwords in clear text on the web form?<p>I understand that this is a quick-start tutorial. However, why would you even have the option to show users' passwords in clear text?<p>Here is a screenshot from the above tutorial:
http://www.yiiframework.com/tutorial/image?type=guide&#38;version=1.1&#38;lang=en&#38;file=first-app6.png<p>Again, I may be nitpicking here. But in this age of security issues, why would you start out a tutorial of how to build a web application.. And then have the very first page you log into as showing all of the users' passwords in clear text?<p>I guess what I am trying to say is: Why does this option even exist? I, even as an administrator, should not be able to view other users' passwords.
======
corrupted
I was thinking the same when I wanted to try this framework few days ago.

It makes me think that whole Yii is insecure... :(

~~~
Floopsy
That's exactly how I felt.

You know that saying about "First Impressions"? If their basic introductory
tutorial is showing passwords in clear-text, I can't really justify continuing
learning the framework.

Maybe that's harsh or a knee-jerk reaction, but in this day and age it is
unacceptable to be showing passwords in clear-text like this IMO (Even if it
is only a tutorial).

